#  Alternativmedizin >  Alternativmedizin kritisch betrachtet >   Komplementärmedizin ? Patientenverdummung ! >

## Pianoman

Dieses Unterforum dient vorrangig der Information über Verfahren, Methoden und Theorien, die der sogenannten Komplementär-Medizin zuzuordnen sind.   Ausgangspunkt ist dabei die Beschreibung und die Analyse dieser Heilverfahren im Spannungsfeld zwischen den ihnen zugrunde liegenden Weltbildern und den natur- und geisteswissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen der Gegenwart.   Mögliche und erwünschte Diskussionen sollten deshalb mit Hilfe allgemein nachvollziehbarer Argumente geführt werden, da die Erfahrung in ähnlichen Foren gezeigt hat, dass Auseinandersetzungen, in denen "Wissensargumente" und "Glaubensargumente" gegeneinander antreten, sehr schnell die Ebene der Sachlichkeit verlassen.   In erster Linie soll dieses Forum damit dem Ziel gerecht werden, "Patientenfragen" nach bestem Wissen zu beantworten.  Pianoman

----------


## Pianoman

*Vom Dialog ohne Inhalt...*   Laut gängiger Definition werden unter dem Begriff "Komplementärmedizin" (wahlweise auch: Alternative Heilverfahren, Paramedizin) unterschiedliche Heilverfahren oder diagnostische Konzepte verstanden, die eine angebliche Alternative oder eine sinnvolle Ergänzung zur Wissenschaftsmedizin darstellen sollen.  Dabei wird die Wissenschaftsmedizin von den Anhängern der verschiedenen komplementärmedizinischen Verfahren zur Abgrenzung und nicht selten auch zum Zwecke der Abwertung (im homöopathischen Jargon) als „Schulmedizin“ bezeichnet.  Die im deutschsprachigen Raum bekanntesten alternativen Heilsysteme sind die Homöopathie, die Anthroposophische Medizin, die Phytotherapie, und die Akupunktur als Therapiemethode der Traditionellen Chinesischen Medizin (TCM).   Ich habe mich innerhalb dieses Forums bisher mit den etablierten "Besonderen Therapieneinrichtungen" Homöopathie und Anthroposophische Medizin beschäftigt, weil diese Verfahren - neben der Phytotherapie - zu den sogenannten "Besonderen Therapiemaßnahmen" im Sinne des Sozialgesetzbuchs gehören, und damit nicht nur zu den abrechnungsfähigen Kassenleistungen zählen, sondern auch über einen Sonderstatus in Sachen Medikamentenzulassung bzw. therapeutische Wirksamkeitsnachweise verfügen.   Das heißt im Klartext, diese Therapieverfahren müssen faktisch weder die Wirksamkeit ihrer Verfahren noch die Wirksamkeit ihrer Medikamente nachweisen, obwohl die Solidargemeinschaft der Versicherten die Kosten (komplett oder teilweise) für die Behandlungen trägt.  Dazu addieren sich Verfahren, die z.Tl. auch von Ärzten, meist aber von Heilpraktikern oder "anderweitig qualifizierten" Heilern angeboten werden, und das zu meist nicht nachvollziehbaren, oft übermässig hohen Kosten für die Patienten.   Sowohl aus ethischen als auch aus ökonomischen Überlegungen muß in Zeiten finanziell extrem belasteter Sozialversicherungen dringend darüber nachgedacht werden, ob diese Verfahren ihrem Anspruch, eine sinnvolle Ergänzung unseres wissenschaftsmedizinischen Gesundheitssystems zu sein, auch nur annährend gerecht werden.   *Der sogenannte Dialog...*  Die Ärztekammer hat im Jahr 2000 eine Arbeitsgruppe gebildet mit dem Ziel, "einen strukturierten Dialog zwischen Vertretern unterschiedlicher Therapierichtungen zu initiieren und letztlich zu einer patientengerechten Integration verschiedener therapeutischer Schulen beizutragen. Bisherige Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Schul- und Komplementärmedizin, die gelegentlich Glaubenskriegen ähnelten, sollten in einen rationalen Diskurs überführt werden."   Aber ist dieser Dialog überhaupt möglich ?   Dazu ist zuerst zu klären, was die zentralen Kennzeichen einer evidenzbasierten Medizin und im Gegensatz dazu die der "Komplementärmedizinischen Verfahren" sind:  Hochschulmedizin zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass sie auf den Fundamenten einer aufgeklärten Wissenschaft beruht, also im Idealfall ihre Annahmen aus möglichst weitgehend oder vollständig abgesicherten naturwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen zieht, und aus diesen Erkenntnissen ihre Modelle zur Krankheitsentstehung und Therapie ableitet. Diese Modelle und Verfahren werden durch umfangreiche Forschungsarbeit ständig überprüft und ggf. an neue Erkenntnisse angepasst.  *Sie ist also (im Idealfall) undogmatisch, zur Selbstkritik in der Lage und damit entwicklungsfähig.*  Komplementärmedizinische Verfahren beruhen im Regelfall auf einer dogmatischen, meist auf ein bestimmte Person bezogene Lehre, deren Elemente im naturwissenschaftlichen Sinne weder überprüfbar noch beweisbar sind. Üblicherweise beziehen sich alternativmedizinische Verfahren auf sogenannte Axiome. Axiome sind Grundsätze, die sich nicht beweisen lassen, im weitesten Sinne also Glaubenssätze. In den Bereichen, wo "Alternative Heilverfahren" den Methoden einer wissenschaftlichen Überprüfbarkeit zugänglich sind und überprüft wurden, wurde ihre Wirkung widerlegt oder es konnten keine ausreichenden Hinweise für eine Wirksamkeit gefunden werden bzw. die Wirksamkeit ging nicht signifikant über einen Placeboeffekt hinaus.  Zusammengefasst muss festgestellt werden, dass solche Verfahren keine (natur-)wissenschaftliche Basis haben, weder vorklinisch noch klinisch bezüglich der Wirkungen und Nebenwirkungen ausreichend geprüft sind und dass ihre Erfolge weder mit den üblichen statistischen Methoden noch mit Hilfe anderen objektiven Kriterien zu belegen sind. Die Erfolgsnachweise von Seiten der Anwender stützt sich üblicherweise auf subjektive Erfahrungen an einzelnen Patienten, da aus alternativmedizinischer Sicht, die wissenschaftliche Methodik zum Nachweis eines Wirkungszusammenhanges als ungeeignet angesehen werden muss, da viele der Wirkungen sich unter den kontrollierten Bedingungen einer wissenschaftlichen Studie nicht nachweisen ließen. Dies bedeutet jedoch, dass man die behauptete Wirkung nicht beobachten kann, ohne Manipulation oder (Auto-)Suggestion ausschließen zu können.  *Deswegen sind die "Komplementärmedizinischen Verfahren" irrationale, dogmatische, autoritäre, in sich geschlossene Heilslehren, die keinen Widerspruch zum jeweiligen Verfahren zulassen, und damit gegen die Prinzipien aufgeklärter, falsifizierungsfähiger Wissenschaft verstossen. Aufgrund ihrer Personenbezogenheit (z.B. Hahnemann, Steiner) ist eine Weiterentwicklung so gut wie unmöglich.*    *...und warum es diesen Dialog nicht geben kann.*   Kann unter der Bedingung solch unterschiedlicher Fundamente überhaupt ein Dialog entstehen ?  Nach meiner Auffassung ist das der Versuch einer Quadratur des Kreises; eine schlichte Unmöglichkeit. Dazu ein Beispiel, dass ich auch schon in einem anderen Beitrag verwendet habe:   Für die Wissenschaftsmedizin sind in Impfungen eine hervorragende Methode, schwerwiegende, oft tödliche epidemische Erkrankungen, die auf Infektionen mit Mikroorganismen beruhen, zu verhindern. Durch weltweite Impfprogramme sind so grauenhafte Erkrankungen wie die Pocken oder die Kinderlähmung weitgehend oder ganz verschwunden.  Anthroposphische Mediziner, vor allem aber Homöopathen sind da ganz anderen Auffassung. Nach ihrer Ansicht sind Krankheitserreger eher Helfer des Menschen bei der Bewältigung von Krankheitszuständen.   Zitat: _Erst in dieser zweiten Phase der Erkrankung treten vermehrt die sogenannten "Erreger" auf, die eigentlich überhaupt keine echten Initiatoren (Verursacher) der Erkrankung sind, sondern bestenfalls ihre Indikatoren (Anzeiger).Dies wissen die Homöopathen schon seit langem, spricht doch Hahnemann - er lebte in der vor-bakteriologischen Zeit! - schon vom krankmachenden Agens und meint nicht etwa Mikroben, sondern ein immaterielles geistartiges Agens!_   Und weiter ist dann zu lesen:   _So entzünden sich Mandeln nicht deshalb, weil sich Erreger auf ihnen niedergelassen haben, sondern weil eine Störung im Organismus diese bestimmten Bakterien vermehrt für das Heilungsgeschehen benötigen. Diese von der Schulmedizin als „Erreger" bezeichneten Bakterien sind also in Wirklichkeit unsere Helfer und niemals krankheitsverursachend! Es ist sogar so, dass die behaupteten krankmachende Viren nicht existieren, wovon sich jeder leicht durch Nachfragen nach den wissenschaftlichen Publikationen der behaupteten krankmachenden Viren bei den Gesundheitsbehörden und Laboren überzeugen kann._   Wie soll unter dermaßen unterschiedlichen Denkpositionen das ergänzende Zusammenspiel von Wissenschaftsmedizin und Homöopathie eigentlich aussehen? Auf der einen Seite die Hochschulmediziner, die sich bemühen, schwerwiegende Infektion, verursacht durch Viren, Bakterien oder andere Mikroorganismen zu bekämpfen. Auif der anderen Seite die Homöopathen, die sich bemühen, die angeblich zum Wohle des Patienten arbeitenden Mikroorganismen "in ihrer Arbeit" zu unterstützen ? Wo ist da die Schnittmenge, wo die Gemeinsamkeit ?   Schon in diesem einen Beispiel wird deutlich, dass Hochschulmedizin und Komplementärmedizin im Grunde keine dialogfähige Basis haben.  Nicht nur die Homöopathie sieht in ihrer Krankheitslehre als Ursache eine unspezifische geistartige Verstimmung der Lebenskraft an. Damit lehnt sie kausales Ursachendenken ab.  Unbetreitbar ist aber: Alle Krankheiten haben spezifische Ursachen. Und dort setzt die Wissenschaftsmedizin mit ihren Erklärungsmodellen und Therapien an.   Doch nicht nur aus solchen ganz pragmatischen Gründen halte ich inzwischen die Unterscheidung zwischen Hochschulmedizin und Komplementärmedizin für einen Akt der fortgeschrittenen Patientenverdummung. Es ist eine dreiste Augenwischerei der Gesundheitspolitik, die nur dazu dient, sich der unangenehmen Diskussion zu entziehen, ob die populistische Anbiederung an "Patientenwünsche" sich in der Entwicklung der Wissenschaftsmedizin oder in der Verteilung Gelder für das Gesundheitswesen niederschlagen muss oder soll.   Denn eins gilt nach wie vor: Alles Therapieverfahren, die wirksam sind, werden ihre Wirksamkeit erklären und beweisen können. Wenn sie das können, gehören sie zur "Hochschulmedizin". Der "Komplementärmedizin" bleibt dann - therapeutisch gesehen -nur noch die "leere Menge"! Ihr einziger Wirkmechanismus ist und bleibt der Placebo-Effekt.   Patientengerecht ist es, den Patienten wirksame Methoden anzubieten. Ganz und gar nicht patientengerecht ist es, eine Wirksamkeit bei unwirksamen Methoden vorzugaukeln, damit man den Patienten nach dem Munde reden kann!   Der Ausgangspunkt ist eine Krankheit und ihre Ursache. Das Ziel, dass ohnehin allen klar ist, ist die möglichst vollständige Heilung. Aber der Weg dorthin steht nicht zur Disposition! Weg und Ziel gehören zusammen, und niemand kann Weg und Ziel gleichermaßen frei wählen! Denn im Gegensatz zu den sich massiv widersprechenden Therapieansätzen der Alternativen Heilverfahren, hat sich in der Hochschulmedizin durch Vernetzung von Chemie, Physik und Biologie, von Genetik, Informatik, Kybernetik, Verhaltenslehre und evolutionärer Betrachtungsweise ein weitgehend erdbebenfestes wissenschaftliches Gebäude ergeben, dass die Wege vorschreibt.   Und wer diese einfachen Tatbestände verinnerlicht hat, der weiß, dass es eine Integration von Hochschulmedizinischer Therapie und "Alternativen Heilverfahren" nicht geben kann! Man kann nicht Sinnloses und Sinnvolles integrieren, bloß weil es gerade gesellschaftspolitisch gewollt ist!   In diesem Zusammenhang sei die Krise der Herdecker Anthroposophen-Klinik erwähnt.  Es ist unübersehbar, dass die Mängel der Herdecker Mediziner-Ausbildung, die so eklatant waren, dass die Privatuniversität nur knapp am Entzug ihrer Lehr-Erlaubnis vorbeigekommen ist, vor allem an dem Spagat zwischen Esoterik und Wissenschaftsmedizin lag, der für die Studierenden keine wirklich solide Grundlage für den späteren Beruf war.   Ich finde es immer wieder erschreckend, mit welcher Penetranz in letzter Konsequenz von den Vertretern der Komplementärmedizin die Mitbestimmung über Naturgesetze gefordert wird. Jedes komplementäre Heilverfahren zeichnet sich letztlich dadurch aus, dass in diesen Therapie-Modellen die Naturgesetze, die in jedem Moment unseres Lebens ihre universelle Wirkung ausüben, ignoriert, als falsch oder unvollständig angesehen werden. Und damit die Wirklichkeitskonstrukte der Alternativen nicht wie ein Kartenhaus in sich zusammenfallen, wird nicht nur die Naturwissenschaft, sondern Wissenschaft ganz allgemein in Zweifel gezogen; solange diese sich nicht im Sinne der Alternativen bemüht.   Bezeichnend für die Situation ist aber, dass edie notwendige Auseinandersetzung mit diesen oft genannten Widersprüchen definitiv nicht erfolgt. Dafür verschanzen sich die Vertreter und Befürworter der besonderen Therapierichtungen hinter einer besonders starken Position, die ich Komplexität nennen möchte.  Wie will man Schlagworte wie "ganzheitlich", "Stärkung der Abwehrkraft", "geistartige Verstimmung", "Umstimmung", oder gar "Gesundheit" und "Harmonisierung" auf ihren Gehalt prüfen? Wer aber diese Worte verwendet, ist erst einmal gegen Zweifel gefeit.   Nur dann, wenn aus diesem insgesamt autistisch-undisziplinierten Denken die arzneitherapeutischen Handlungsanweisungen oder die konkreten Therapiemaßnahmen destilliert werden, wenn also die Komplexität zugunsten einer detaillierten Betrachtung aufgegeben wird, erscheint die Abstrusität der Verfahren in voller Blüte.   Deswegen ist es auch so absurd, die Diskussion um den Wert von Hochschulmedizin und Alternativmedizin als "Krieg" der Kulturen zu apostrophieren. Es fehlt nämlich der Gegner der Hochschulmedizin, da es im Grunde keine Komplementärmedizin gibt.   Es gibt nur Therapeuten, die über die ethische Grundeinstellung verfügen, sich selbst und die Grundlagen und Methoden ihrer Arbeit einer ständigen skeptischen Kontrolle zu unterziehen, und sich genau so der Grenzenbedingungen ihrer Medizin bewusst sind: nämlich nicht über letzte Wahrheiten zu verfügen, sondern nur über vorläufige Richtigkeiten, keine metaphysischen Begründungen sondern nur das Prüfbare zu akzeptieren, keine Wunder zu beschwören sondern deren Trivialisierung anzustreben, keine Sinngebung sondern nur die Abwehr des Unsinns zu betreiben,  Die Anderen sind die, die "Therapeut" sein wollen. Sie verfügen über letzte Weisheiten, betreiben Magie, glauben an Wunder, und leisten das faktisch Unmögliche, Tag für Tag. Und sie sind auf dem "aufsteigenden Ast"; solange - ich komme nicht umhin, es so zu formulieren - Dummheit, Ignoranz und Naivität zunehmend das Denken der schweigenden Masse beherrschen.  Und wie groß der Unsinn ist, der sich hinter "Alternativen Verfahren und Weltauffassungen" verbirgt, soll zum Abschluss ein wunderbares Zitat aus dem Biotop des Schwachsinns zeigen:  *"Der tierische Organismus lebt im ganzen Haushalt der Natur darin. Von vorne nach hinten im Tier: Von der Schnauze gegen das Herz zu hat es die Saturn-, Jupiter-, Marswirkungen, in dem Herz die Sonnenwirkung, dahinter gegen den Schwanz zu die Venus-, Merkur- und Mondwirkung . . . Das vom Mond zurückgestrahlte Sonnenlicht ist ganz unwirksam, wenn es auf den Kopf eines Tieres scheint. Aber diese Dinge gelten namentlich für das Embryonalleben. Das Mondlicht entfaltet seine größte Wirkung, wenn es auf den Hinterteil eines Tieres scheint."*  (Rudolf Steiner, Begründer der Anthroposophie)   *Pianoman*

----------


## Julie_B

Hallo Pianoman! 
Zunächst auf der Methaebene: Ich bin absolut der Meinung, dass über Schul- und Komplementärmedizin diskutiert werden kann. Diskussionswürdig sind nicht nur Dinge, die naturwissentschaftlich belegt und bewiesen sind. Diskutieren kann und soll man meines Erachtens über alles, was verschiedene Menschen dazu bewegt, gleiche Themen aus einem anderen Blickwinkel zu betrachten.  
Nun zum Thema selbst:   

> Hochschulmedizin zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass sie auf den Fundamenten einer aufgeklärten Wissenschaft beruht, also im Idealfall ihre Annahmen aus möglichst weitgehend oder vollständig abgesicherten naturwissenschaftlichen Erkenntnissen zieht

 Hast du dir schon einmal Gedanken darüber gemacht, WIE unsere Hochschulmedizin entstanden ist?
Es gab immer wieder Zeiten, in denen Ärzte belächelt oder sogar verpönt wurden, weil sie neue Diagnoseverfahren, Heilmethoden und chirurgische Eingriffe entwickelt haben. Neues und noch wenig Erforschtes hat schon immer Aufsehen erregt, und die jeweils vorangehende, bestehende Medizin schaute verächtlich und mit mahnendem Zeigefinger auf die Gründer der modernen (heutigen) Medizin herab. 
Hätten sich diese Gründer damals einschüchtern lassen und aufgrund von Skepsis und Kritik zurückgezogen, steckte unsere heutige Schulmedizin noch in den Kinderschuhen. 
In allen Naturwissenschaften ist es sogar notwendig, dass wir dem noch Fremden und Unerforschten aufgeschlossen sind, denn nur so ist Entwicklung überhaupt möglich.   

> Komplementärmedizinische Verfahren beruhen im Regelfall auf einer dogmatischen, meist auf ein bestimmte Person bezogene Lehre, deren Elemente im naturwissenschaftlichen Sinne weder überprüfbar noch beweisbar sind.

 Diese Aussage ist absolut korrekt. Aber die Tatsache, dass Komplementärmedizin nicht belegbar ist, liegt in der Sache der Natur selbst.
Die Komplementärmedizin geht ja davon aus, dass der gesundheitliche Zustand eines Menschen in engem Zusammenhang mit der Psyche steht. Sie betrachtet den Menschen nicht nur auf der physiologischen, sondern ebenso auf der psychischen Ebene, da einer der Grundsätze (für dich Dogmen) untrennbar sind.
Das ist aber ganz wesentlich für die Tatsache, dass die Untersuch- und Beweisbarkeit kaum möglich ist.
Alles, was auf der psychischen Ebene abläuft ist nicht 1:1 belegbar, denn für die Psyche gibt es keine Messinstrumente. Die Psyche ist (sogar für die Wissenschaft der Psychiatrie) bis zu einem gewissen Grad unberechenbar und unzugänglich. 
Möglich ist es dort allerdings, sich auf Erfahrungswerte zu verlassen. Dies bedingt natürlich, dass Erfahrungswerte auch über einen beträchtlichen Zeitraum gesammelt wurden, was bei einigen Komplementärmethoden leider nicht geschehen ist (im Gegensatz zur Psychiatrie und Psychologie). 
Ich gebe dir also Recht: Die Komplementärmedizin kann seine Thesen nicht beweisen. Doch kann sie dies auch gar nicht, weil die eingebundene Ebene der Psyche leider nicht so fassbar ist wie die rein Physische.   

> Ganz und gar nicht patientengerecht ist es, eine Wirksamkeit bei unwirksamen Methoden vorzugaukeln, damit man den Patienten nach dem Munde reden kann!

 Ich habe mich an dieser Stelle gefragt, ob du wenigstens ein paar Komplementärmethoden ausprobiert hast, um eine solche Aussage machen zu dürfen.
Ich vermute: eher nicht :-)   

> ...hat sich in der Hochschulmedizin durch Vernetzung von Chemie, Physik und Biologie, von Genetik, Informatik, Kybernetik, Verhaltenslehre und evolutionärer Betrachtungsweise ein weitgehend erdbebenfestes wissenschaftliches Gebäude ergeben, dass die Wege vorschreibt

 Nach dieser Aussage musste ich ein wenig schmunzeln...
Ich würde vorschlagen, einmal eine Patientenbefragung zu machen. Die Frage würde dann lauten: "Wie beurteilen Sie die Einigkeit der Ärzte über eine gleiche Krankheit?"
In dieser Hinsicht komme ich nämlich manchmal nicht aus dem Staunen heraus. Mediziner sind sich nämlich, trotz ihres "erdbebenfesten wissenschaftlichen Gebäudes", wie du es nennst, immer wieder uneinig.
Es gibt bestimmt sehr, sehr viele Patienten, die Romane ihre Spiessrutenläufe  verfassen könnten.
Es mag sein, dass in den meisten Fällen die Diagnose identisch ist, aber der Weg, um eine Krankheit auszumerzen, ist alles andere als geregelt. Bei Ärzten, da gibt es Meinungen und Auseinandersetzungen wie bei allen anderen auch (was ich im Übrigen auch nicht negativ, sondern eben gerade auch fortschrittlich finde).
So wie du das schreibst, wirfst du den Schulmedizinern vor, einen starren Tunnelblick zu haben, der aber auch gar keine Flexibilität zulässt.   

> Durch weltweite Impfprogramme sind so grauenhafte Erkrankungen wie die Pocken oder die Kinderlähmung weitgehend oder ganz verschwunden

 Bei diesem Thema bin ich deiner Meinung.
Komplementärmediziner sind immer viel zu schnell der Auffassung, der Körper solle sich von selber gegen Seuchen und dergleichen wehren. Dies halte ich fast ein wenig für Grössenwahnsinnig.
Und ich finde auch die Argumentierung der Komplementärmediziner für unsachlich. Viele bringen nämlich das Statement: "In den letzten Jahren haben sich viele Menschen nicht mehr geimpft, und siehe da, passiert ist nichts."
Diese Aussage finde ich unlogisch, denn der Grund, warum nichts passiert ist, liegt darin, dass wir immer noch von der Ausmerzung DURCH die Impfungen profitieren. Würden wir uns sehr lange nicht mehr gegen die üblichen Verdächtigen impfen, kämen die schon fast vergessenen Krankheiten wieder auf.   

> Alle Krankheiten haben spezifische Ursachen. Und dort setzt die Wissenschaftsmedizin mit ihren Erklärungsmodellen und Therapien an.

 Ja, Krankheiten haben spezifische Ursachen.
Aber aus dem Blickwinkel der Schulmedizin sind diese Ursachen immer biologischer Natur (körperliche Ebene).
Diese Ursachen werden von der Komplementärmedizin auch keineswegs in Frage gestellt. Daher sollten sich Mediziner auch nicht in ihrer Autorität bedroht fühlen.
Der Unterschied liegt eher darin, dass die Komplementärmedizin, wie ich oben bereits erwähnt habe, eine andere Ebene noch dazu nimmt: Die psychische Ebene. Und dies wird von Leuten wie dir abgelehnt, weil es nicht beweisbar ist. Nur: Nicht beweisbar heisst leider nicht, dass es deshalb nicht existent ist. 
Und das ist jetzt meine persönliche Meinung: man sollte nicht etwas deshalb als nichtig abtun, weil es nicht beweisbar ist. 
Jetzt mal ganz metaphorisch gesprochen: Wenn ich im Wald bin und hinter einem Busch ein Knurren höre, dann renne ich weg, auch wenn ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob es ein Bär oder ein Wolf ist. Ich sehe das Tier zwar nicht, kann es nicht beweisen, aber dennoch reicht mir bereits die Vermutung darüber, um das Weite zu suchen.   

> Dafür verschanzen sich die Vertreter und Befürworter der besonderen Therapierichtungen hinter einer besonders starken Position, die ich Komplexität nennen möchte

 Ja, das stimmt! Und es gilt für Schul- wie auch Alternativmediziner!    

> Nur dann, wenn aus diesem insgesamt autistisch-undisziplinierten Denken...
> ...erscheint die Abstrusität der Verfahren in voller Blüte.

 Schön formuliert, aber ehrlich gesagt: sehr indifferenziert für einen "wissenschaftlich" Orientierten.   

> Es gibt nur Therapeuten, die über die ethische Grundeinstellung verfügen, sich selbst und die Grundlagen und Methoden ihrer Arbeit einer ständigen skeptischen Kontrolle zu unterziehen

 Das finde ich einen wichtigen Ansatz. Wo bleibt aber deine skeptische Kontrolle? Wo ist deine Reflexion? Deine Wahnnehmunsfähigkeit, die über den Rand DEINER Glaubenssätze geht?   

> Dummheit, Ignoranz und Naivität zunehmend das Denken der schweigenden Masse beherrschen

 Wenn du es so beschreibst, hältst du die Komplementärmediziner für sehr intelligent.
Macht über andere zu erlangen, sie an der Nase herumzuführen und "Magie" zu betreiben - das würde ja beträchtliche Intelligenz erfordern, nicht?
Aber das wäre dann doch ein wenig wiedersprüchlich zu der Dummheit und Naivität, die du den Komplementärmedizinern andichtest. 
Pianoman, alles in allem - du hast zwar einen guten Schreibstil, aber ich finde deine Sichtweise sehr konservativ im Sinne von engstirnig. 
Mir fehlt DEINE Beweiskraft, denn ich habe in deinem Text nirgends etwas selbst Erfahrenes gefunden. Du scheinst deinem Feind nie selber ins Auge geblickt zu haben, warst nie in einer homöopathischen, chinesichen oder was-auch-immer Behandlung. 
Es klingt bei dir alles sehr theoretisch, aber das Leben und die Wissenschaft sind für mich keine Theorie, sondern eine Welt voller bekannter (oder unbekannter) Realitäten. 
Gruss,
Julie

----------


## Pianoman

Hallo Julia B.   ich beschränke mich auf eine kurze Antwort, da eigentlich sämtliche Ihrer Einwürfe in anderen Beiträge hier im Forum schon erörtert wurden.  Vielleicht machen Sie sich die Mühe, die vielfältigen Threads zum Thema Alternativmedizin zu lesen ?  Im Hinblick auf Ihren Beitrag gibt es für mich nur zwei Aspekte zu kommentieren:   1. Die Alternativmedizin behauptet immer wieder, den Menschen in seiner "Ganzheit" zu sehen, d.h. - speziell im Zusammenhang mit Erkrankungen - ausdrücklich das Zusammenspiel von Psyche und Soma zu würdigen.   Dieser Aussage widerspreche ich in aller Deutlichkeit.   Es ist nicht nur so, dass in vielen alternativtherapeutischen Ansätzen ausschließlich vermutete "psychische" Ursachen - verkleidet beispielsweise als "Geistartige Verstimmung" bei den Homöopathen oder als Störung des Gleichgewichtes der von Steiner postulierten “Äther-”, “Astral-” und “Ich-Leiber” bei den Anthroposophen -als Ursache pathologischer Erscheinungen existieren.  Es werden auch Pathologie-Ansätze präsentiert - vor allem müssen hier die bioenergetischen Modelle in fernöstlichen Heilverfahren genannt werden - deren Vorstellungen auf der Wirkung exogenen Einflüsse beruhen, die ganz mechanistisch-funktional betrachtet werden. Beispielweise behandelt die Akupunktur der TCM keinesfalls die Psyche, sondern postuliert eine lokale Störung einer fiktiven Energieleitbahn im Organismus und leitet daraus eine Störung einer Organfunktion ab.   Ich möchte Ihnen deshalb vorschlagen, die Therapien der Komplementärheilverfahren einmal analytisch hinsichtlich der "Ganzheitlichkeit" zu betrachten; also genau die arzneitherapeutischen Handlungsanweisungen oder die konkreten Therapiemaßnahmen von ihrer angeblichen Komplexität zu befreien und in einer detaillierten Betrachtung die allumfassende psycho-somatische Ebene im jeweiligen Verfahren wiederzufinden.  Vielleicht kennen Sie aber auch Beispiele, in denen die komplementären Heilverfahren in ihrer "ganzheitlichen Sichtweise" tauglichere Ansätze zur Behandlung von Krankheiten anbieten, als die Hochschulmedizin; denn genau diese Darstellung vermisse ich in Ihrem Beitrag.   2. Wie kommen Sie auf den Gedanken, dass ich (oder die Hochulmedizin) die psychische Ebene - wegen Nichtbeweisbarkeit - ablehnen ?   Gerade die Erforschung der neurobiologischen Prozesse des menschlichen Hirns - allerdings ohne einen metaphysischen Hintergrund betrachtet - hat in den letzten Jahren Therapien möglich gemacht, die auch bei schwerwiegenden Erkrankungen der Psyche (mit ihren somatischen Begleitsymptomen) Heilungen oder Linderung ermöglichen.  Denn alle psychischen Prozesse basieren letztlich auf zellulären Abläufen, die von biochemischen und -physikalischen Gesetzmässigkeiten determiniert werden.   Als Beispiel sei hier nur die Behandlung der Depression mit ihren für die Betroffenen oftmals qualvollen Begleiterscheinungen erwähnt. Inzwischen gilt diese Erkrankung als gut behandelbar, weil deren pathologische Prozesse so weit geklärt sind, dass sie u.a. mit physikalischen und pharmazeutischen Interventionen erfolgreich therapiert werden. Viel besser übrigens, wie zu den Zeiten, als noch ein rein psychisches Erklärungsmodellexistierte,in dem falsches Verhalten, Denken oder Fühlen als Ursachen angesehen wurden. Heute wissen wir, alle Depressive haben einen gestörten Gehirnstoffwechsel und zwar einen Mangel an bestimmten Gehirnbotenstoffen Dieser Mangel führt zu psychischen Affekten wie Hoffnungslosigkeit und verschiedenen anderen, negativ empfundenen, quälenden Symptomen. Mit verschiedenen Behandlungsformen wie z.B. Antidepressiva, Ausdauertraining, Psychotherapie und Lichttherapie wird der gestörte Gehirnstoffwechsel wieder ins Gleichgewicht gebracht, und die depressiven Symptome verschwinden. In gesunden Zeiten ist ein Betroffener genauso leistungsfähig, belastbar und emotional ausgeglichen, wie jeder andere Gesunde es auch ist.  Gerade die Therapie der Depression ist als Erfolgsgeschichte ein klassisches Beispiel für die ganzheitliche Sichtweise der Wissenschaftsmedizin, wobei der wesentliche, ausschlaggebende Faktor letztlich das Wissen um die Bedeutung von Neurotransmittern für das Krankheitsgeschehen und die darauf basierende Beeinflussung des Serotoninspiegels darstellt.   Nur als Vergleich dazu die Meinung der Homöopathie:   "_Rein theoretisch käme jedes der ca. 3000 homöopathischen Mittel die wir derzeit kennen zur Behandlung des Depressivkranken in Frage. In der Homöopathie werden grundsätzlich keine Krankheiten behandelt, sondern immer erkrankte Menschen, was ein sehr großer Unterschied ist._  _Aus diesem Verständnis heraus, wird es auch für den Laien klarer, daß der einzelne Patient_ _nicht ein Mittel gegen das oder jenes braucht (diese Mittel gibt es in der Homöopathie nicht), sondern er braucht sein Mittel, das genau auf ihn paßt, und ihm aufgrund der Totalität seiner Symptome verschrieben wird._ _Das Praktizieren der klassischen Homöopathie ist nicht ganz einfach und es bedarf eines großen Wissens und großer Erfahrung. Das Studieren der Materia Medica und der Theorie, findet für keinen wirklichen Homöopathen jemals ein Ende. Bei ernsthaften Erkrankungen, sowie selbstverständlich auch die der Depressionen, sollte daher von einer laienhaften Selbsttherapie, unbedingt Abstand genommen werden._ _Dennoch möchte ich einige homöopathische Mittel die in der Behandlung depressiver Patienten häufiger verschrieben werden erwähnen._ _Ignatia, Natrium muriaticum, Staphisagria und Causticum sind recht häufig Mittel für die an reaktiven Depressionen erkrankten Patienten. Aurum, Arsen, Helleborus, Veratrum album u. Calcium sind keine seltenen Mittel für Patienten die an endogener Depression leiden._ _Depressionen bei alten Menschen können oft mit Barium carbonicum, Agnus castus, Argentum nitricum, Arsen oder Conium geheilt werden."_  Anmerkung zu den Medikamenten:   Ignatia = Ingantiusbohne wird eingesetzt in der 6. - 200. Potenz, Natrium muricaticum = Kochsalz in 12. - 30. Potenz, Staphisagria = Rittersporn 3. - 30. Potenz, Causticum = Ätzstoff nach Hanhemann das "Laugenprinzip" in 3. - 30. Potenz, Aurum = Gold, Hellebrorus = Stinkende Nieswurz, hochgiftig, oder Schwarze Nieswurz, Veratrum album = Weiße Nieswurz in 1. - 30. Potenz, Barium carbonicum = Bariumcarbonat in 3. - 30. Potenz, Conium = Gefleckter Schierling, hochgiftig, 6. - 30. Potenz, Agnus castums = Mönchspfeffer 1. - 6. Potenz, Argentum nitricum = Silbernitrat in 3. - 30. Potenz  Allein schon die gewaltigen Dosierungsbreiten - von der Ursubstanz bis zur Verdünnung jenseits materiellem Vorhandensein - macht die Konzeptionslosigkeit deutlich, die aber vor allem im ersten Satz: "Rein theoretisch käme jedes der ca. 3000 homöopathischen Mittel die wir derzeit kennen zur Behandlung des Depressivkranken in Frage." die Hilflosigkeit der Homöopathie erschreckend dokumentiert.   Ehrlicher wäre gewesen, wenn man geschrieben hätte: Wir haben keine Ahnung was hilft, also probieren wir einfach mal was aus.   Aber um das geht´s doch eigentlich nicht: Wesentlich in meinem Artikel ist folgende Aussage:  " Denn eins gilt nach wie vor: Alles Therapieverfahren, die wirksam sind, werden ihre Wirksamkeit erklären und beweisen können. Wenn sie das können, gehören sie zur "Hochschulmedizin". Der "Komplementärmedizin" bleibt dann - therapeutisch gesehen -nur noch die "leere Menge"!"   Und genau diese *Beweise der Therapieerfolge* - ganz abgesehenen von den theoretischen Hintergründen - bleibt die Alternativmedizin eben schuldig.   Pianoman  PS: Bevor ich es vergessem Frau B., unterstellen Sie mir nicht mangelhafte Kenntnisse der Materie; ob in vitro oder in vivo. Die agressive Taktik der vorsorglichen Disqualifizierung des Diskussionsgegners ist zu offensichtlich. Lassen Sie sich einfach auf Auseinandersetzungen ein, die ins Detaille gehen. Wenn Sie dort auf umfängliche Informationsmängel stoßen, haben Sie jederzeit die Möglichkeit, auf diese hinzuweisen.  PPS: Noch ein ganz aktueller Artikel zur Thematik: http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wissen/artikel/706/148355/

----------


## Julie_B

Hallo Herr Pianoman 
Ich schreibe nun gar keine richtig Antwort, denn offensichtlich wollen Sie ja gar nicht diskutieren. 
Wenn man zunächst ALLE Posts im ganzen Forum durchforsten muss, um eventuell etwas zu finden, was irgendwer schon in irgend einem Zusammenhang gesagt hat, dann ist das wirklich nur noch peinlich. 
Es fragt sich höchst, warum Sie überhaupt etwas posten, wenn Sie doch keine Reaktion darauf beabsichtigen. Aber Sie müssen sich die Mühe gar nicht machen, es zu beantworten, denn ich werde diesen Thread hier sowieso nicht mehr anschauen (da ja niemand ausser Sie mitreden darf). 
Sie tun mir echt ein wenig Leid.

----------


## Patientenschubser

*@ Julie_B   ich bitte dich etwas im Ton zu mässigen!   Keine Beleidigungen! 
Zur Errinnerung Die Forumsregeln
Besonders die Punkte:  1.11 und 1.13 
gruß Schubser*

----------


## Pianoman

@ Frau B. gewidmet, obwohl sie es nicht mehr lesen wird.  Es ist so bedauerlich wie typisch: Wird in einer Diskussion mehr gefordert als Nirwana-Gelall, verwandeln sich die Vertreter der "Sanften Ganzheitlichkeit" sehr schnell - je nach Temperament - in Furien mit der Frustrationstoleranz eines Diskotheken-Türstehers, in ewig Unverstandene, oder sie produzieren larmoyante Absurditäten á la "Es fragt sich höchst, warum Sie überhaupt etwas posten, wenn Sie doch keine Reaktion darauf beabsichtigen. Aber Sie müssen sich die Mühe gar nicht machen, es zu beantworten, denn ich werde diesen Thread hier sowieso nicht mehr anschauen (da ja niemand ausser Sie mitreden darf)", deren Geschmäckle nach verletzter Eitelkeit durch etwas überheblichen Altruismus relativiert wird: "Sie tun mir echt ein wenig Leid." Was nun genau dieses Mitleid produziert, wird allerdings nicht deutlich.   Deshalb muss man sich nach einer solchen, nicht ganz unbekannten Reaktion wieder einmal die Frage stellen, wem eine dergestalte "Diskussionkultur" nützt, deren Diskussionen nicht mehr dem Erkenntnisgewinn durch das bessere Argument, sondern nur - zumindest von Seiten der esoterisch-alternativen Zeitgenossen - der Darstellung der jeweiligen Weltsicht dienen ?  Es geht - nach meiner Auffassung - vor allem um zwei Dinge: Zum einem um den Schutz der eigenen chauvinistischen Denkposition nach dem Motto "Right or wrong - my Globuli !", zum anderen geht es aber auch und ganz besonders darum, ökonomische Nischen zu erobern und auszuweiten. Die immer besser ins Geschäft kommenden Alternativheiler haben aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen ein fundamentales Interesse daran, Rationalität zu zerstören. Hilfreich ist dabei, dass es dem modernen Menschen in der alltäglichen Flut der Reize, Meldungen und Sensationen immer schwerer fällt, relevante Informationen von irrelevanten zu trennen.  Bei aller Verschiedenheit der esoterisch-alternativen Heilslehren (es amüsiert mich dabei immer wieder, wenn "geheilte Patienten" über gleichzeitig verabreichte Alternativtherapien berichten, die sich in ihren Wirkmechanismen völlig widersprechen) vereint doch die Obskuranten die Abneigung gegenüber Vernunft, Kritik und vor allem gegenüber einer Streitkultur, die sich mit oberflächlichen Statements nicht zufrieden gibt.   Dies ist teilweise auf die vormodernen gesellschaftlichen Vorstellungen, in der tatsächlich existierende Interessengegensätze nicht vorkommen, zurückzuführen, teilweise darin begründet, daß die Gurus und ihre Anhänger nicht selten über Argumente verfügen, die in ihrer vordergründigen Logik durchaus nachvollziehbar erscheinen; bis der Blick in´s Detaille geht.   Der Angriff auf den rationalen Diskurs (durch Vermeidung des Diskurses) ist der derzeit gefährlichste Angriff auf die Demokratie (hier nicht verstanden als Synonym für den auf einer Freiheitlich-demokratische Grundordnung basierenden Staat, sondern vielmehr als Möglichkeit zur individuellen Mündigkeit und aufgeklärten Selbstbestimmung).  Die Vorstellungen der meisten esoterischen Gruppierungen zielen auf eine Auflösung des gesellschaftpolitischen und sozialen Raums, in dem kulturelle Konzepte und einander widersprechende Interessen als Alternativen intensiv diskutiert und artikuliert werden, und dessen Ziel aber vor allem ein tragfähiger Konsens ist.   Während beispielsweise das Christentum noch den Anspruch hatte, alle Menschen mit der Heilsbotschaft von Jungfrauengeburt und Wiederauferstehung zu beglücken (und Millionen von Menschen massakrierte, wenn sie nur den Mund vor Staunen über soviel Blödsinn nicht schnell genug zu bekamen), verzichten die allermeisten der esoterischen Zirkel und Gemeinschaften darauf, die Durchsetzung ihrer Ideen für die gesamte Gesellschaft in Angriff zu nehmen. Sie begnügen sich damit, möglichst viele der spirituell-alternativ Suchenden zu erreichen, bestreiten zugleich jedoch die Notwendigkeit, konkurrierende Ideen anhand intersubjektiv nachvollziehbarer und allgemein akzeptierter Kriterien zu vergleichen und zu bewerten, also zu kommunizieren.  Wer nun die alternative Welt, ihre Ideologien und ihr Verständnis von Kommunikation kritisiert, sieht sich genau damit konfrontiert: auf Argumente wird selten entgegnet, dafür wird die Debatte sofort emotionalisiert und dadurch polarisiert. (s.o.)  Und falls wirklich eine Bestätigung für das esoterischen-alternativ-komplementäre Denken geliefert wird, ist es der zwar gebetsmühlenhaft zitierte aber dennoch falsch verstandenen Hamlet:   " Es gibt mehr Ding' im Himmel und auf Erden, Als Eure Schulweisheit sich träumt, Horatio.» (1. Akt, 5. Szene)   Dieses Standardargument jeder Diskussion mit der Alternativszene ist im Grunde der Nachweis für den Mangel an Diskussionsfähigkeit, der nicht zuletzt auch dem Patchwork-Denken der Esoterik zu verdanken ist.  (Im Zusammenhang mit der Diskussion um die Renaissence traditioneller fernöstlicher Weltsichten habe habe ich schon darauf hingewiesen, dass die fragmentarische Übernahme einzelner Elemente den Verfahren meist jede tiefergehende Begründungen rauben, dafür aber eine Neudeutung ermöglichen, die dann mit den trotzdem beschworenen "Jahrtausende alten Traditionen" überhaupt nichts mehr gemein haben.)   Das gleiche gilt auch für den Hamlet: Wer dieses Zitat als Argument zur Begründung für nicht zu Begründendes übernimmt, beweist zuerst einmal nur damit, das er/sie den Hamlet nicht weiter- oder überhaupt gelesenen geschweige denn verstanden hat; denn das Drama ist ja an dieser Stelle nicht zu Ende, sondern beginnt dort erst richtig.  Im esoterischen Patchwork-Denken reicht jedoch das Zitat allein, weil es hier ausschließlich darum geht, Wissenschaft und wissenschaftliches Denken zu diskreditieren. Denn die hinter diesem Zitat sich angeblich verbergende "logische" Schlußfolgerung ist - zumindest nach der Interpretation der meisten Anwender - folgende:   1. Die Wissenschaft (Schulweisheit) weiß nicht alles. 2. Aus dieser These ziehe ich die Schlußfolgerung, dass vieles, was die Wissenschaft nicht kennt ("kennt" im Sinne einer falsifizierten Erkenntnis), trotzdem existiert.  3. Das aber weiß ich mit absoluter Sicherheit, und das, obwohl höchstwahrscheinlich mein persönlicher Wissensstand nicht dem aktuellen Wissen der Wissenschaften entspricht. 4. Weil das so ist, weiß ich zwar nicht das, was die Wissenschaft weiß, aber trotzdem mehr als die Wissenschaft(ler); weil es eben "Dinge zwischen Himmel und Erde gibt", deren Existenz für mich sicher ist, die aber das Wissen der Wissenschaft (Schulweisheit) übersteigen.   Hat Shakespeare diese Aussage tatsächlich so gemeint ? Ganz sicher nicht !   Im weiteren Text bittet Hamlet, dem es einzig und allein um die Frage geht, ob der Geist seines ermordeten Vaters die Wahrheit gesagt hat, nämlich, dass sein Oheim Claudius und Hamlets Mutter ihn ermordet haben, eine Schauspielertruppe um eine Vorführung der Mordszene. Denn Hamlets wahre Natur ist die eines Zweiflers und Skeptikers gegenüber dem Vordergründigen. Hamlet spielt nämlich ganz klar mit dem Gedanken, dass ihn seine eigenen Vorstellungen, Ideen und Verdachte - dramaturgisch dargestellt durch den Geist des Vaters - täuschen.   So läßt dann auch Shakespeare Hamlet im 2. Akt in Szene 2 sagen:   "Die Truppe soll so etwas Wie meines Vaters Mord vor meinem Onkel Aufführen; seinen Blick werd' ich bewachen, Die wunde Stelle treffen. Wenn er zuckt, Kenn ich mein Los. - Der Geist, der mir erschien, Ein Teufel kann es sein, er hat die Macht, Nach Wunsch die Form zu wechseln, und vielleicht Mißbraucht er meine Schwäche, meinen Trübsinn - Denn große Macht übt er auf solche Geister - Mich zu verderben; Gründe will ich haben, Und triftiger als d e n. Ein Schauspiel sei's. Was liefert für des Königs Schuld Beweis?"  Unübersehbar ist: Hamlet prüft seinen Vermutungen und die Möglichkeit, dass der Geist seines Vaters ihn getäuscht haben könnte, dass möglicherweise sein Oheim und seine Mutter unschuldig sind.  In der Sprache der Wissenschaft heißt das: Er falsifiziert, er sucht die Widerlegung seiner Annahmen. Und erst nach einer erfolglosen Falsifizierung - also durch das entlarvende Verhalten des neuen Königs - ist Hamlet bereit, Rache zu üben.  Damit haben wir den den zweiten Aspekt wissenschaftlichen Denkens: Die Kommunizierbarkeit der Theorie, nämlich das Verhalten des Königspaars angesichts der Schauspielszene. Das ist - wieder in wissenschaftlicher Denkweise - der Test des Verfahrens.   Hamlet, d.h. eigentlich Shakespeare, ist also alles andere, als eine Rechtfertigung für die Existenz von nicht beweisbaren Phänomenen oder Theorien. Ganz im Gegenteil, Shakespeare ist im Grunde ein Prototyp des skeptischen Welterkunders, der sich keineswegs auf die absolute Urteilskraft der eigenen Wahrnehmung verlässt, oder sich Mythen und Legenden hingibt, ohne diese zu hinterfragen.  Genau das ist eine der Botschaften Hamlets: Prüfe deine Hypothesen ! Befinde Dich, bevor Du handelst, auf sicherem Terrain.   Wie wenig Shakespeare sich als Rechtfertiger für narrative Welterklärungen ( narrativ als Gegensatz zum diskursiven Wissen) eignet, zeigt ein weiteres Zitat, diesmal aus dem Mysterien-Drama Macbeth. Hier relativiert Shakespeare mit deutlichen Worten die von Aberglauben und Wahn bestimmte Lebensgeschichte Macbeth`:  "... Aus, kleines Licht! Leben ist nur ein wandelnd Schattenbild; Ein armer Komödiant, der spreizt und knirscht Sein Stündchen auf der Bühne und dann nicht mehr  Vernommen wird; ein Märchen ist's, erzählt Von einem Blöden, voller Lärm und Wut, Das nichts bedeutet."  Diese Zitat hört man allerdings selten aus dem Mund von Esoterikern.  Was durchaus nachvollziehbar ist.    *Pianoman*  PS.:(da ja niemand ausser Sie mitreden darf)",  Wie darf ich eigentlich diesen Satz verstehen, Frau B. ?  Hat man Ihnen verboten, Ihre Beiträge zu posten ?  Werden Sie zensiert ?  Erscheinen Ihre Beiträge nicht ?

----------

